# New halfmoon boys AND girls!



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha super excited! My 2 new girls and 2 new boys just came in the mail from Chard56. They are my first halfmoons and are beautiful! As much as I wanna post pictures right now, I think I wont mess with them too much. One boy seems pretty stressed. I have there baggies floating in there tank water to help adjust temps so I can finally get them in there and out of baggies  Pictures soon to come 
After these guys, im ready for some darker bettas I think lol. I have 7 bettas now and every single one is a lavender/pastel white color. Except one rescue boy who is kinda peachy colored lol. Not sure what it is about the white pastel colors but I love the look haha


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh i can't wait to see them  keep us updated


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats next week i should be getting 5 girls from chard too!!! Im so glad to hear good stories about him did you do priority shipping?


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep it was priotity shipping. Sent out on the 3rd and got here this morning.

Heres girl 1









Girl 2









Boy 1









And boy 2 

















Im leaving them alone now that I set them up in the tank. I hope they calm down soon. Ive never had fish shipped to me so im a bit paranoid lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Boy 1 is stunning! :O they're all beautiful! Chard has some amazing boys and girls, huh?


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

He sure does! I just love all 4 of them . Def wouldnt mind getting more later lol! As for now, this is all the spare room I have


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are soooo beautiful. I love female number two and male number one the best.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there soo pretty 0-0 i know how you feel, paranoid because it was your first time xD


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

GORGEOUS!
I love female one and male two... AMAZING coloring!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

>_< apparently the stress was worse then I thought. All 4 have died......


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you acclimate them properly? Were the light turned off/dimmed so it wasn't as stressful from coming from absolute darkness to brightness?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh no!!!!
Im so sorry 
:-(


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Did you acclimate them properly? Were the light turned off/dimmed so it wasn't as stressful from coming from absolute darkness to brightness?



I let there bags float in the water for a few hours before putting them in there tanks. The lights have been kept off.. Filters, Heaters set to the right temp(about 79 degrees) everything was done the same as for all my other bettas. I dont understand what happened.. They boys have been acting funny but the girls seemed fine. But each have died today..


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwwh


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

They're beautiful!


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh im so jealous! They are all so beautiful!
I want one.. lol

Sorry i didnt read everything before posting.. Im so sorry to hear they died  Hope your ok.
xx


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

It was very upsetting . Ive only ever had pet store bettas(not that there is anything wrong with that, I still love them all the same) but these where my first from a breeder so to say and I instantly fell in love with them. Very beautiful bettas. Chard is a very very nice person, he is offering to replace them even though they werent DOA and passed away pretty much a day in a half later. Very sweet of him to do, so anyone looking to buy from a breeder I very much reccomend Chard56!


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sorry too. I didn't read everything prior to posting. So sorry that you lost them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chard's a nice guy that way. it's part of what makes me keep going back to him when i wanna buy something i can't find at a pet store.

i'm so sorry they passed away. D: they were all so pretty.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> Chard's a nice guy that way. it's part of what makes me keep going back to him when i wanna buy something i can't find at a pet store.
> 
> i'm so sorry they passed away. D: they were all so pretty.


Yeah, I think im gonna try to get a HM dragon pair from him as well if he lets me . I adored the 4 who passed on. I hate that it happened so much, by far the prettiest bettas I ever owned even if it was for a day and a half


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

try and get a pair of his new pastels. :V i adore their father, and the babies are all beautiful. xD if i hadn't gotten money for x-mas, and got some on my paypal instead, i'd have gotten one of his pastel HM boys. :B instead, i have a pair of DT females(copper yellow and gold yellow), a blue marble veiltail, and a pair of delta gals(one white and blue marble, the other blue, who's marbling up as well. xD).


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss :'( It never gets easy.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

They were beautiful bettas, I am sorry for your loss.  I'm glad the seller is replacing them for you.

I do wonder though... You said you were floating the bags before you put the fishies into the tank. Did you gradually acclimate them to the new water too?


----------



## acez231 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about them but your bettas look amazing especially male 2


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ajones108 said:


> They were beautiful bettas, I am sorry for your loss.  I'm glad the seller is replacing them for you.
> 
> I do wonder though... You said you were floating the bags before you put the fishies into the tank. Did you gradually acclimate them to the new water too?


yeah. I did everything I knew to do. I took extra precaution with them..
I think with the new ones I am gonna put them in a 1 gallon quarantine tank first(of course all separate tanks). Maybe the smaller space will help with the stress?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my Ma's betta went from a baggy, to a 10 gallon. it's possible that the stress of shipping was a little too much for them, or something. x:


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> my Ma's betta went from a baggy, to a 10 gallon. it's possible that the stress of shipping was a little too much for them, or something. x:


Thats what I'm thinking.. I may go ahead and send him the money for express shipping this time around so its less time for them to get here..


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just got my new guys and gals  Pictures soon and fingers crossed I dont lose these!! :/


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=92258

I made a new post for them  Pictures are on the post ^^^
Again, REALLY reccomend Chard56, VERY awesome guy to deal with!!


----------

